# Colace for IBS-C



## thejono (Oct 7, 2015)

I started taking two Colace's a day (200 mg total), one before breakfast, and one at 11 am, and I feel like a new person. However, my doctor says that he doesn't think colace does much of anything, which I thought was odd given my success.

Has anyone had success with Colace?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

thejono said:


> I started taking two Colace's a day (200 mg total), one before breakfast, and one at 11 am, and I feel like a new person. However, my doctor says that he doesn't think colace does much of anything, which I thought was odd given my success.
> 
> Has anyone had success with Colace?


Yes, that is odd. Colace is docusate, nice and inexpensive. I used to take it before I started Intestinal Formula # 1.

Perhaps your doctor might be wanting to write you a prescription for Lizness or Amitiza, that's his angle? It's all big business, and doctors are a big part of that. Just a theory.

If docusate works good for ya? Honestly, that's all that matters.


----------



## Hartigan (Jun 28, 2017)

thejono said:


> I started taking two Colace's a day (200 mg total), one before breakfast, and one at 11 am, and I feel like a new person. However, my doctor says that he doesn't think colace does much of anything, which I thought was odd given my success.
> 
> Has anyone had success with Colace?


Great stuff !

Anything that works - keep at it.

If this ever changes or you want to change for any reason - I would say Miralax is a good option & flossy goes by IF number 1







.

Good Luck.


----------



## thejono (Oct 7, 2015)

flossy said:


> Yes, that is odd. Colace is docusate, nice and inexpensive. I used to take it before I started Intestinal Formula # 1.
> 
> Perhaps your doctor might be wanting to write you a prescription for Lizness or Amitiza, that's his angle? It's all big business, and doctors are a big part of that. Just a theory.
> 
> If docusate works good for ya? Honestly, that's all that matters.


That's a good point. It's super cheap, and doctor's aren't a fan of cheap. Ironically, I only started taking colace after another doctor recommended it. My digestive problems started to change over the course of two weeks. I normally have constipation mixed with anxiety, but now I have a pain that develops near my gallbladder and right next to my rib cage. It only occurs when I eat too much. I started taking 2 colace's a day, and stopped eating as much for breakfast and lunch (just eat a salad for lunch), and it's been working.


----------



## thejono (Oct 7, 2015)

Hartigan said:


> Great stuff !
> 
> Anything that works - keep at it.
> 
> ...


I use Miralax occasionally, but it doesn't help with the pain or anxiety I get, and I've read some negative long term side effects of it. I also use Natural calm which works really well.


----------

